# Lighter Roasts For Espresso Recommendations.



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just coming to the end of some Rocko Mountain from Foundry Coffee (fantastic beans).

Whilst waiting for the next LSOL offering I've got some stop gap beans from Square Mile on order (recommend by MrBoots2u) he also recommended Worksop which i'll be trying in the near future.

It set me thinking.......What other roasters should I be looking to try in 2017?

I tend to go for the lighter roasts but wouldn't rule out towards medium.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Watching with interest.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

B - u - m - p


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sundlaug definitely worth a try


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Sundlaug definitely worth a try


Thanks Nick


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd try the curve coffee roasters Rwandan - it's IMO the best coffee that I've had for ages. Other beans from them also good.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Also watching this thread, looking for some recommended roasters that are not the usual suspects, although I guess that 'usual' varies, depending on which roasters someone has used in the past


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd definitely try Assembly Coffee again and I've been meaning to re-visit Extract.

Maybe I should have posted this question on Beans Not Machine?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ooo Extract... Forgot about them. I've had some cracking beans from them in the past. I'm off to have a nose at the site


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried their original espresso blend this week after hitting empty on the bean tank.

Very drinkable. I wouldn't say it was a light roast, more the darker side of medium. If you like nuts and choc in you cup then this should do you well.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Extract are recruiting for a "marketing superstar" if anyone is look for a change of direction


----------

